# It drops to mountroot I can not continue booting



## for.ggame.playing (May 10, 2020)

(The Background)Several days ago I installed FreeBSD 12.1 Release amd 64 bit OS on VirtualBOX. I created virtual hard drive, mounted on the OS as a hard drive, made a backup and recovered it in real ssd external drive. It is essential hat you know there're other partition there with it's OSs installed in it. So, I installed grub set those settings (for freeBSD boot).
setparams 'freeBSD 12.0'
insmod ufs2
set root=(hd0,2)
kfreebsd  /boot/loader
and system went on like I planned.


(The problem) The kernel loads as usual and I choose the first option of multiusers. Than it dropped down to mountroot demanding from me to choose root partition(or rather it droped to manual root filesystem specification).
I tried to do
ufs:/dev/ada1s1a
and some other bunch of compination out there with ada(x)s(y)a, and da(x)s(y)a
ufs:/dev/sdb2



Additionalinfo: I installed Freebsd solely on one partition. It didn't involve even swap area(although I will have to attach to it anyway, so if the problem solved please inform me how to do that too)

Wierd system response Report: When I press up arrow constantly the text "cursor" jumps up as though I am editing text.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 11, 2020)

Try: mountroot > `ufs:/dev/adaXp2`  ( replace X )

After you have determined the device node, and booted into multi user mode, edit /etc/fstab.

To avoid such device naming change complications in the future you can label the partitions with the following tutorial:









						Labeling partitions done right on modern computers.
					

If you have ever added or removed a disk from your computer running FreeBSD, you have probably experienced that device names had moved around after a reboot and FreeBSD wouldn't boot anymore or a ZFS pool failed. Labels can work around that.  Before we start, it’s important to know that there...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

